# Help!! Clutch run around



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Are you out of bumper to bumper by time? Should still be a 3/36 issue.


----------



## B162009 (Aug 26, 2020)

Yes by 1200 miles


----------



## B162009 (Aug 26, 2020)

But still got extended warranty and Powertrain to 60k


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

Is your brake fluid level dropping?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This sounds like a slave cylinder failure. If your brakes are still working then the master cylinder is still working.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Slave cylinder has a bad history of failures. There are service bulletins covering this. Basically the internal workings of the slave cylinder fail and create drag or resistance where it no longer can release on it's own spring tension. Dealers are well aware of this. Inquire and be a pain in the ass about it. 





Chevrolet Cruze Clutch Pedal/linkage Problems


Details of all Power Train/Clutch Pedal/linkage problems of Chevrolet Cruze.




www.carproblemzoo.com


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

rcruze said:


> Is your brake fluid level dropping?


Is the brake fluid reservoir also the clutch fluid? I looked under the hood today (because I'm having problems) and couldn't find a clutch fluid reservoir.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Barry Allen said:


> Is the brake fluid reservoir also the clutch fluid? I looked under the hood today (because I'm having problems) and couldn't find a clutch fluid reservoir.


Yes. The clutch has a slave cylinder for fluid management.


----------



## B162009 (Aug 26, 2020)

No it isn’t , now they say it’s the pressure plate and drive disk and they want 3000 at GM to fix it they just did the slave and actuator I don’t trust em, 18 miles after first repair clutch pedal sunk again only to gain pressure. By pumping it


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

B162009 said:


> No it isn’t , now they say it’s the pressure plate and drive disk and they want 3000 at GM to fix it they just did the slave and actuator I don’t trust em, 18 miles after first repair clutch pedal sunk again only to gain pressure. By pumping it


Do not accept this answer from the dealership for one second. I’ve had terrible experiences with all 3 dealerships I’ve tried, you being so close to the end of your warranty is all the motivation this place needs to not cover it under warranty. I hate to sound so cynical but the hope must be that you limp far enough to come back outside of warranty


----------



## Z71 (Jan 1, 2019)

This is definitely a clutch hydraulic release circuit failure. Possibilities are clutch master cylinder internal seal leakage, or more common on these cars s clutch slave cylinder failure. There could also be O'ring seal leakage in the plastic tubing connection to the master cylinder or plastic elbow to the slave cylinder, but this would be an obvious brake fluid leak and would result in loss of brake fluid. It would have top be a substantial leak which would not allow enough pressure to build up to release the clutch.

Please be advised that there is/was a recall campaign in Europe on European made Opel; Astra with identical engine and transmission combination due to numerous failures of clutch slave cylinders. . There should be a recall on these parts on US built Cruzes as well. GM gets away with it only because there are far fewer diesel manual transmission cars here than in Europe. 

I think that the design that requires removal of the entire transaxle just to replace a clutch slave cylinder is very poor maintainability engineering. At least these components should be made extremely reliable to last at least 200k miles or life of the clutch. .


----------

